# Where on your wrist do you wear your watch?



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

How far down your wrist do you wear your watch? Is it beneath your shirt cuff or peaking out the end? I like keeping it under the cuff, where it rests just before my wrist bone, but am always having to peel back my shirt cuff to see the time. If I wear it a little looser, my watch sits past the wrist bone and is completely visible. I don't have to slide back my shirt cuff, but it gives the appearance that I am showing off my watch.

Where do you guys wear your watches?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a chip implanted in my forehead which negates the need for a pound o'metal on my wrist. This is not to be confused with the chip on my shoulder.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I knew you were part machine.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I wear mine below the wrist bone on my wrist, where the wristbone holds it in place and where I can see it unobstructed by sleeves. Above the wrist bone is not your wrist, it is your forearm!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

My wrist bone protrudes a good deal so the watch sits quite high, in fact I can barely see it unless I roll up my sleeves.


----------



## MRMstl (Nov 23, 2010)

I wear mine inside my pocket...on my cell phone


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Interesting. Well, that's one response below the wrist bone and one above.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Mine is worn just above the knuckle of my wrist bone and on my right wrist...LOL, all hail to the SouthPaws!


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine moves back and forth. I find that if I cinch it tight enough to stay in one position only, my skin gets hot and sweaty there, the bands wear out (and stink) very quickly, and it generally drives me nuts.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

My daily wear watch is a Rolex Explorer I on a bracelet that fits just above the wrist bone. So, too, does another favorite, a DateJust. I have a couple of more subdued, vintage watches for evening cutlural and social affairs, an IWC and a Hamilton, both on leather bands that I adjust to fit below the wrist bone, to see the time without turning back a cuff. For robust outdoor activities, I put a chronometer, either a Citizen EcoDrive or a Casio GShock, below the wrist bone to be easily visible among parka cuffs, gloves, ski pole straps, etc.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Why you're just a cornucopia of expensive time pieces. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

CuffDaddy said:


> Mine moves back and forth. I find that if I cinch it tight enough to stay in one position only, my skin gets hot and sweaty there, the bands wear out (and stink) very quickly, and it generally drives me nuts.


I wear my watch the same way, though I prefer metal watch bands.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a leather watchband with a buckle (not an expansion bracelet), so it usually settles naturally on the narrowest part of my wrist - about 1/4" from the joint between my thumb and my wrist. I agree with CuffDaddy - I could probably get one more notch out of the band, but that'd get uncomfortable.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Just above my wristbone, with the disadvantage of peeling back the cuff to view the time. 

If I'm seated, arms on table/desk, both suit jacket and shirt sleeve retract a little, revealing my watch face.


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

I wear mine above the wrist bone on my left arm. I also leave the left shirt cuff unbuttoned because a Citizen Titanium EcoZilla is a rather large watch. I'm sure wearing such a watch with dress shirts and sport jackets is inappropriate. Just call me Mr. Inappropriate. 

andy b.


----------



## JustJosh (Nov 25, 2009)

I wear mine below the wristbone. I like everyone to be able to see I'm a watch snob.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Above the wrist bone on the left wrist, whether it's a Rolex, Omega, Timex or other watch brand Peak and Pine thinks is snobbish.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Only one Rado watch here. Worn just above wrist bone and adjusted so I can get one finger under the band, as I don't like a watch to be loose and flapping around. Worn 24/7 for 7 years, occasionally removed. As the watch is made of 'High Tech Ceramics' and titanium, I feel it's ok to wear for long periods, including bath and shower. It does not get sweaty and smelly, unlike a leather banded watch.


----------



## desertfox (Sep 4, 2007)

Panerai, Corum and Casio


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Mine is worn just above the knuckle of my wrist bone and on my right wrist...LOL, all hail to the SouthPaws!


I'm a southpaw & I wear it on my left.


----------



## Finian McLonergan (Sep 23, 2009)

Depends. If it's going to be a day when I'll be wearing my suit coat all day long, in other words, not walking around in my underwear like most of the rest of humanity, _and_ I'm wearing a button cuff shirt, then I wear it over and just behind my shirt cuff, Agnelli style. Unless both of these conditions are satisfied, I wear it hidden under the shirt cuff.

I have small wrists, so wearing it over the cuff and higher up the arm than usual doesn't impose unreasonable demands on the wriststrap.

It's always hidden from view, except when I'm checking the time.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Can anyone remember the name of the Italian designer who wears his watch on his shirt or sometimes jumper sleeve? I've done that occasionally. An affectation I know, but I like it.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

FIAT's Gianni Agnelli.... How cool...










Something tells me that D Squared had a shirt with a cuff designed for a watch on the outside.... I know I saw one once....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Antonio WouldShoulda??


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

I wear my watch on my right wrist even though I am right handed. I wear it as far forward as it will go and it remains half under and half out of my shirt cuff. Since there is generally a bit of tension as the shirt goes over the watch I can just sort of peg it at the halfway point and it will stay there until I have to do some kind of contortion.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

When I wear a wristwatch - which is seldom now and mostly as a piece of jewelry as my cell is more accurate anyway and automatically changes time zones - is between the knuckle bone and the base of the hand. That way, as someone else has already pointed out, it is held so that it is visible with only a very slight movement of the cuff when I want to read it and is somewhat visible - hence the jewelry value of it - most of the time. Of course it slips up, so I have to keep re-positioning it - another reason not to wear it.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I wear mine lengthwise and hold it on with strips of duct tape around my forearm.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

To wear a wristwatch around one's wrist shows lack of imagination and cultural bias.

I wear mine about my ankle, naturally, as all men of leaning and wisdom do!!


----------

